# 26.11. 2010: Neues vom DAV



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2010)

*26.11. 2010: Neues vom DAV​*
*DAV zeigt sich bei Black Bass WM in Portugal von der besten Seite*
Man hat sich wieder prima verstanden und an einem Strang gezogen. Am Ende schaffte es das DAV-Team bei der Schwarzbarsch-Weltmeisterschaft sogar auf das Treppchen.
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=247&Itemid=259

*„Wir stehen nicht allein im Kampf um unsere Gewässer“: *12. Forum des BUND zur Wasserrahmenrichtlinie --- In Deutschland wird der Gewässerschutz immer noch missachtet und den Profitinteressen geopfert.
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1&Itemid=8

*Lachse in Brandenburg: Sie sind zurück! *(MIT BILDERGALERIE) --- Seit über 100 Jahren galten Lachse und Meerforellen in den Gewässern Brandenburgs als ausgestorben. Mit Hilfe des Instituts für Binnenfischerei e.V. ist es dem DAV-Landesanglerverband Brandenburg e.V. gelungen, diese herrlichen Fische in den brandenburgischen Gewässern 
wieder anzusiedeln. Am 12. November 2010 trafen sich Mitarbeiter des IfB und Vertreter des LAVB an der Stepenitz in Perleberg, um die Rückkehrer aus dem Atlantik zu begrüßen.
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=248&Itemid=260

*Ilmtal-Fliegenfischer Verein Bad Berka überreichte Spende an das Ronald McDonald Haus in Jena*
Die Ilmtal-Fliegenfischer im DAV-Verband für Angeln und Naturschutz Thüringen besuchten das Ronald McDonald Haus in Jena und überreichten eine Spende in Höhe von 1.675 Euro. Diese Summe ging aus einer gemeinsamen Rutenversteigerung des Fliegenfischervereins zusammen mit der Firma Blickfang und www.fliegenfischer-forum.de hervor.
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1&Itemid=8


----------

